
San Francisco Just Took a Huge Step Toward Internet Utopia - rbanffy
https://www.wired.com/story/san-francisco-municipal-fiber/?mbid=social_tw_backchannel
======
angersock
I'm sure the homeless folks will appreciate that.

~~~
quirkot
Our plan of putting ethernet ports on lamp posts will disrupt homelessness!

